# can i register for vat to doe/tax my van?



## redcard (18 Jan 2011)

hi there

i have a van for personal use not business, i cant get it doe or taxed anymore as i dont have a vat number. is it possable to register for vat just to get the vat number to keep my van on the road?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Jan 2011)

Full info here:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056002732

Enjoy the read (all 70 pages of it)!


----------



## Sandals (19 Jan 2011)

hi husband has crew cab van, paye worker, told in tax office just put in your RSI no and your employer where form looking for VAT no. Seems you cant tax commercial van if not working. 

Ask in tax office, quick phonecall sorted it out for us. Gardai said on stamping form we can continue to use for own use as gardai have better things to be doing.....


----------



## redcard (19 Jan 2011)

thks sandals

asked in tax office today, they said put your pps number down as vat number as they have no way of checking it anyway, just going to check that vnt center is the same for when we need doe on van. this country is gone to the dogs people dont need this stress!!


----------

